# Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung



## Crymes (14. Oktober 2015)

*Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Hallo,
Ich suche momentan einen Kühler mit dem ich einen 65 Watt Prozessor (i5 6500) passiv kühlen kann.

Ich hab bis jetzt folhende gefunden :
- Thermalright Macho zero
- Noctua NH D14 (gibts den noch ?)
- Den doppeltürmigen Phanteks 
- NoFan CR- 80H
- Silverstone Heligon HE-02

Welcher ist am Besten geeignet (vll. gibta auch noch weitere/?)

Ich will nichr unbedingt 80€ für ein bisschen Metall ausgeben aber wenn ein so teurer Kühler super kühlt geht das notfalls auch.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Ich verstehe zwar immer noch nicht, warum man komplett passiv kühlen will, wenn man genau so gut auch unhörbare 400 U/min anlegen könnte... aber am besten wäre, laut Hardwareluxx jedenfalls, ein TC14PE, Dark Rock Pro 3 oder HR-22: Noctua NH-D15 im Test

Wenn du die Lüfter - warum auch immer - eh nicht laufen lassen möchtest, dann würde ich den Phanteks nehmen.
Der wäre dann insgesamt auch am günstigsten.


----------



## Saguya (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Dann sollte aber dein Airflow im Gehäuse Perfekt sein, wenn du die CPU Passiv kühlen willst, warum auch immer ... ne lösung hat ja DerKabelbinder schon geschrieben.


----------



## Crymes (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Ja ich hab das Bitfenix Phenom Gehäuse in der m-atx Version rausgesucht, das ist oben und unten praktisch offen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Brühwürfel 

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst: ich würde das Projekt noch mal grundlegend überdenken.
Passive Systeme sind verdammt teuer und müssen von Grund auf mit sehr viel Planung und Vorsicht zusammengestellt werden (wenn man es richtig machen will).

Ich frage mich vor allem, wie es bei dir mit Festplatten, Netzteil und Grafikkarte aussieht...
So ganz ohne Belüftung wird das Gehäuse auf keinen Fall auskommen. Da gibt es auch deutlich besser konstruierte, mit denen man das schon eher bewerkstelligen könnte.


----------



## Crymes (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Als Grafikkaete wollt ich was wie ne 750 ti mit nem Accelero S3 nehmen, Netzteil ist ein Seasonic Platinum fanless mit 400w, Mainboard das billigste mit m-atx (ist glaub ein MSi mit Z110 Chipsatz) und dann halt noch eine SSD.

Wenns nicht klappen sollte kann ich ja immer noch nen Lüfter kaufen. 
Aber dann wäre es wahrscheinlich besser eine 35 Watt CPU zu nehmen, oder ?
Kann man den i5 6500 eigentlich runtertakten wenn man die Spannung absenkt oder braucht man da ne k Version ?

Edit: Mit besseren Gehäusen meinst du sowas wie Impactics macht, also wo das Gehäuse der Kühler ist, oder ?


----------



## buggs001 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Der Macho Zero sollte ganz gut sein.
Http://www.tomshardware.de/cpu-cool...iv-kuhlung-cooling,testberichte-241672-7.html


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*



Crymes schrieb:


> Als Grafikkaete wollt ich was wie ne 750 ti mit nem Accelero S3 nehmen, Netzteil ist ein Seasonic Platinum fanless mit 400w, Mainboard das billigste mit m-atx (ist glaub ein MSi mit Z110 Chipsatz) und dann halt noch eine SSD.
> 
> Wenns nicht klappen sollte kann ich ja immer noch nen Lüfter kaufen.
> Aber dann wäre es wahrscheinlich besser eine 35 Watt CPU zu nehmen, oder ?
> ...


Mit dem Z-Chipsatz hast du ja normalerweise sämtliche OC-Möglichkeiten. Dementsprechend solltest du auch ein wenig undervolten können.
Die Frage wäre eher, ob ein i5 6500 wirklich im Verhältnis zu der Performance einer 750 Ti steht. Je nachdem was du machen willst, würde ich vielleicht eher Richtung GTX 960 gehen.
Hier übrigens mal ein Test einer 960 zusammen mit nem S3:
Temperatur, Boost Clock und Leistungsaufnahme - Reicht der Arctic Accelero S3 für eine komplett passiv gekühlte GeForce GTX 960?
Da sieht man auch ganz gut, wie entscheidend die Belüftung sein kann.

Beim Gehäuse würde ich vielleicht eher in der Art nehmen:
Thermaltake Core V21 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1D5-00S1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da kann man sich auch dank Modularität entscheiden, auf welcher Seite man Mesh haben möchte.
Das Phenom wäre mir vergleichsweise zu restriktiv.

Ein Gehäuse mit integrierten Heatpipes wäre auch möglich, ist aber sehr teuer und immer schwierig bezüglich Kompatibilität.
Wird afaik acuh eher als Komplettsystem angeboten.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Wofür ist denn der Rechner eigentlich gedacht?


----------



## Crymes (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Zum Gelegenheitsspielen.
Aber wenn ihr alle meint dass das System so unter Prime 95 und Furmark überhitzt ist es vll. doch nicht so eine gute Idee.
Dann baue ich lieber ein System was so leise und klein wie möglich ist.
Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse ?Cubitek Mini Center silber, Mini-ITX (CB-MNI-S002)
Das ganze geht dann nicht mehr passiv aber die Be Quiet Silent Wings sind doch fast umhörbar, oder ?
Was ist dann dafür der beste CPU Kühler ?
Könnte ich das System in dem Gehäuse nur mit Gehäuselüftern kühlen ?

Edit: Ich seh grad dass man da gar keine Gehäuselüfter einbauen kann, das Cubitek gejt also schon mal nicht ;(


----------



## Bulldogge666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Klein, leise und kühl wird schwierig. In einem großen Gehäuse kann die Luft zirkulieren und die Lüfter tendenziell langsamer (= leiser) drehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für Passivkühlung*

Ist eigentlich eher eins der schlechteren schlecht belüfteteren Gehäuse.
Als Intake hast du nur die perforierte Unterseite mit einem 120mm-Slot, hinten sinds dann nur noch 92mm.

Für den Anspruch "leise" würde ich mir was anderes aussuchen.



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Klein, leise und kühl wird schwierig. In  einem großen Gehäuse kann die Luft zirkulieren und die Lüfter  tendenziell langsamer (= leiser) drehen.


Kommt immer auf die Möglichkeiten der Belüftung, die Kühlkörper und maßgeblich auf die verbauten Komponenten (TDP) an.
Hab auch schon ein 13-Liter Raidmax Atomic mit nem i5 4570 und ner GTX 960 sehr leise bekommen. Erfordert dann aber auch einige Übelungen, Kompromisse und Modifikationen.


----------

